# Marty's Steamup Banquet



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Sure looks like everyboby was haveing a good time. Looks like you had a lot of 
railroaders attend this year, do you know how many. Sure wished I could have 
made it. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like even a little liquid refreshments keep things going. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah! Some of us "early birds" got there around 5:00pm and congregated in the bar area. What with all of the thunerstorms in the area we called it an afternoon after the MLS photograph. (Figures it would get nice just after we got back to the hotel...)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Refreshments?....Who had those.... 

Chris


----------

